# Interactive services



## Ratcliffe (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi all, long time no post...

The older members here might remember me from the days of Tivo in the UK with the original Thomson boxes, although mine died about 5 years or so ago, hence no posts.

I'm looking to get back into the TiVo fold with the new Virgin Media box and am going to move away from my trusty Freesat PVR to do so.

One dumb question before I succomb to it... I had a quick play with the box in the Nottingham Virgin store yesterday, and the sales guy, was very knowledgeable about both new and old TiVo, but he told me that the internet/streaming stuff would work down the Virgin cables, and that I wouldn't need a RJ45 ethernet cable from my internet router. This sounds great, but I wasn't sure whether it would be correct as in the past the Virgin internet and TV services were quite separate.

Is this the case ?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You'll need to be in an area where Internet is available via VM - but you do not need any extra equipment or subscription for Internet.

The Internet that TiVo uses is via the tv coax and it has its own modem - it does not connect to you own private modem/router.


----------



## Ratcliffe (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks Ozsat, I am already with VM for my phone and internet, but had gone down the Freesat route as my Virgin cabling on the street took until late last year to be upgraded from analogue to digital, but I can get the full lot now, and this means I'll be signing back up to TiVo again, as soon as I can get back into the shop to do it.
Hurrah! After being a "raving TiVo loony" to everyone at work, extolling the virtues of a defunct system like a fan of betmax, it'll be great to see it back again!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

One possible fly in the proverbial is that there are, currently, no interactive (ie red button) services via the Tivo.

I only mention it due to the title of the thread


----------



## Ratcliffe (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks Carl, I hadn't noticed that, but I am sure it will come sometime. And if not, I'll be keeping the Humax box to use in the bedroom, so I can watch it there if I have to. Thanks for mentioning it though, its a good point.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> One possible fly in the proverbial is that there are, currently, no interactive (ie red button) services via the Tivo.
> 
> I only mention it due to the title of the thread


Actually there are, if you press red on the BBC channels it launches up the web version of BBC Player.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well yeah, but that's just a short-cut to the iPlayer App. There's no *actual* 'red button' content; like news multi-screen or extra sports feeds, etc.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Anybody received an advert through the post for the complete Sky Sports Collection for 75p a day?

If so, notice the * - "Red Button coming to Virgin Media; TiVo Service boxes soon"?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ By "soon" they probably mean "next year".


----------

